# APM troubles?

## oniq

At first I thought APM revision 1.2 was not supported under Linux, but after reading about some people's adventures in installing Linux on their laptops I found that some of them were running 1.2.  Now, I'm having trouble with my laptop, on dmesg I get:

```

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

```

but when I cat /proc/apm, I get an oddity:

```

1.16 1.2 0x03 0x01 0xff 0x80 -1% -1 ?

```

1.16 being the drive version, 1.2 being the APM BIOS version, but then when it is supposed to say 100% battery it says -1%, and time left on battery says -1.  Any ideas?

----------

## Rroet

did the powercord get stuck in the laptop?

Prolly -1% is when the laptop isn't on batterypower.

----------

## oniq

It should say 100% with power cord in.. I read more about the various parts of /proc/apm and it seems that when its a desktop it will read -1% -1, so I'm assuming my hardware just isn't supported. :\

----------

## li1_getoo

did u emerge apmd ...

----------

## oniq

 *li1_getoo wrote:*   

> did u emerge apmd ...

 

Of course.

apm --monitor returns:

AC: on-line

Battery: -1% (unknown)

And nothing happens when I take out the AC plug.

----------

## pilla

A silly question, do your kernel have APM enabled?

 *oniq wrote:*   

>  *li1_getoo wrote:*   did u emerge apmd ... 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> apm --monitor returns:
> ...

 

----------

